# New to FreeBSD



## linuxunix (Nov 18, 2010)

I need some help regarding these in freeBSD.

1. How can I check about e1000 network adapter in commandline?
2. How to see Vmware mouse and video driver in commandline?
3. I am running a freeBSD VM under ESX box. How does it detect the new hard disk added?

Help me with more system admin commands


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 18, 2010)

> How can I check about e1000 network adapter in commandline


Do you mean 
	
	



```
ifconfig -a
```
 ?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 18, 2010)

> 1. How can I check about e1000 network adapter in commandline?



# ifconfig (should be em0 / em1 / ... / emX)



> 2. How to see Vmware mouse and video driver in commandline?




```
# dmesg|grep psm 
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model GlidePoint, device ID 0
```



> 3. I am running a freeBSD VM under ESX box. How does it detect the new hard disk added?


If its SCSI controller, then by da0 / da1 / ... / daX drives



> Help me with more system admin commands




```
top
ps
gstat
systat
vmstat
iostat
netstat
fstat
sockstat
w
kldstat
kldload/kldunload
ifconfig
route
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 18, 2010)

Start with The Handbook and the online manuals or the console manuals (e.g. man ifconfig, search manuals with man -k someword).


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 19, 2010)

I selected e1000 adapter during VM creation.
How can I see the version information of e1000.

Also, I installed Vmware tools which provisioned vmmouse and vmware_drv.so drivers. Where Can I see those drivers location?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 23, 2010)

On /boot/modules?


----------

